# Chinese brothers use snake for revenge



## shellfisch (Apr 14, 2010)

*Published On:* 13-4-2010
*Source:* ninemsn

Two brothers in southern China are accused of releasing 500 poisonous snakes near the home of a local leader as part of a revenge mission.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## antaresia_boy (Apr 14, 2010)

poisonous snakes?? thats new


----------



## otomix (Apr 15, 2010)

antaresia_boy said:


> poisonous snakes?? thats new





hehehe    They Fart Sarin gas!!!!


----------



## cris (Apr 15, 2010)

:lol: I wonder if they got strange looks when purchasing 500 pit vipers :?



antaresia_boy said:


> poisonous snakes?? thats new



To say venomous snakes arnt poisonous is like saying a sedan isnt a vehicle because its a car.


----------



## otomix (Apr 16, 2010)

cris said:


> :lol: I wonder if they got strange looks when purchasing 500 pit vipers :?
> 
> 
> 
> To say venomous snakes arnt poisonous is like saying a sedan isnt a vehicle because its a car.





Not quite... that analogy is a little flawed mate. That's like saying " a Cat is an animal, and a dog is an animal, therefor a cat is a dog"

GENERALLY the ignorant population would say a snake is poisonous. Venom is usually injected by the animal into the skin, be it stone fish spines, fangs etc. 

Poisons are usually defined as_ Poison: Any substance that can cause severe distress or death if ingested, breathed in, or absorbed through the skin. _ 

I understand what your saying though cris, We are just having a giggle at the reporters expense. Lighten up!


----------



## cris (Apr 16, 2010)

The analogy isnt flawed, here is the first definition that comes up on a google search.
Taken from thefreedictionary.com


> poi·son·ous (poiz-ns)
> adj.
> 1. Capable of harming or killing by or as if by poison; toxic or venomous.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 16, 2010)

It's only the Chinese. A bloke named Shane Burns of Townsville had a violent dispute with his girlfriend and threw a 6' taipan on her while she was sitting on a sofa. No bites, he got two years. Dispute settled.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 16, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i wonder what type they were
and hate to be shane burn's GF atleast she didnt get bitten


----------



## euphorion (Apr 16, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> It's only the Chinese. A bloke named Shane Burns of Townsville had a violent dispute with his girlfriend and threw a 6' taipan on her while she was sitting on a sofa. No bites, he got two years. Dispute settled.



omg. thats ridiculous! seriously amusing but omg.


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 16, 2010)

I would have thought that 500 snakes in China would be considered a buffet, not an assasination attempt?


----------



## krusty (Apr 18, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> It's only the Chinese. A bloke named Shane Burns of Townsville had a violent dispute with his girlfriend and threw a 6' taipan on her while she was sitting on a sofa. No bites, he got two years. Dispute settled.



lol,lol,thats just crazy.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought all venom's are poisons, but not all poisons are venom's.

Thats crazy, stuff having a Taipan land on your lap


----------



## No-two (Apr 18, 2010)

antaresia_boy said:


> poisonous snakes?? thats new


 
Technically poisonous is as correct as venomous.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 18, 2010)

No-two said:


> Technically poisonous is as correct as venomous.



Not really. Poisonous are animals that passively poison predators when eaten and they don't use their toxins to capture prey. Venomous animals deliver venom through some biting or stinging apparatus to subdue their prey or in defence.


----------

